# Tristar: Yay or Nay?



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

My wife came up to me last week and said she would like to get into waterfowl hunting with me this year! :thumb:

She is on the smaller side at 5'2" so a lighter/smaller shotgun would probably fit her better. I am also thinking about a semi auto, I have heard that it would not have as much kick. 

We went to Sportsman's in Riverdale and Cabela's in Farmington to handle some shotguns. The full size shotguns are definitely too large for her to handle. The youth/compact sizes worked great, but both stores did not have a great selection to choose from. 

Sportsman's had a Semi Auto TriStar in 20ga that she liked and the price tag was manageable. The gentleman at the counter said he has heard good things about the gun, but I am not familiar with the brand. 

Cabala's had a Semi Auto Franchi Affinity 20ga youth model that she liked the feel of as well, but the price tag was $400 more. They also had a youth model Stoeger semi auto that was about $250 more than the TriStar. 

What are some opinions and advice on the different models?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You can read my review here...
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/176738-youth-shotgun-review.html

The Tristar is a solid good gun.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd also give the Weatherby SA-08 a look, they are nice light guns for not a ton of money if they will fit your wife. If you're not commited to a semi-auto the the Winchester SXP compact is a great value too.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> I'd also give the Weatherby SA-08 a look, they are nice light guns for not a ton of money if they will fit your wife. If you're not commited to a semi-auto the the Winchester SXP compact is a great value too.


I really like my SA-08, now I just got to get used to the magazine cutoff. It's a little different unloading the gun than my SX3. I like the SX3 and my SXP.

So yes, the SA-08 or the SXP are both good options as well. The SXP is quite fast for a pump gun.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

The SA-08 and the tri Stars have came along way. Bought my nice the SA-08 in youth 20 it's just right for a youngster or little lady. It too has the 24 in barrel instead of a 22.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

FYI,
Sportsmans has the Tristar for $359.........Walmart has the Tristar for $298....The difference is the gun stock colors to choose from, and there is only 1 choke (modified) that comes with the Walmart gun. The one from Sportsmans has 3 chokes F, M, IC.....


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

A friend of mine just bought a Tri-Star 28ga. It appears to be a very nice gun for the money.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

We have 2 Tristar 28's at our house as well as 2 weatherby sa-08's in 28 and 1 in a 20. I use both of the Tristars and my wife uses two of the weatherby's, the 20 and 28 and my 11 year old son is now using the other weatherby 28. All 5 guns have been out standing and my wife has used her weatherby 20 for the last 5 years on ducks, geese, doves, quail and pine chickens. To say she loves that gun and shoots it well is an understatement. You really can't go wrong with either choice. Just find the one that fits her best and let her at it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

hamernhonkers said:


> We have 2 Tristar 28's at our house as well as 2 weatherby sa-08's in 28 and 1 in a 20. I use both of the Tristars and my wife uses two of the weatherby's, the 20 and 28 and my 11 year old son is now using the other weatherby 28. All 5 guns have been out standing and my wife has used her weatherby 20 for the last 5 years on ducks, geese, doves, quail and pine chickens. To say she loves that gun and shoots it well is an understatement. You really can't go wrong with either choice. Just find the one that fits her best and let her at it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good to see you back on here.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

My brother has a Tri Star Phantom Super X 3.5 semi auto. I got to use it for a season when my gun was sent off due to issues. Never once had a jam, and the factory choke patterned very well. My very limited experience says it's a good gun.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you everyone for you responses! I appreciate all of the feedback. Hopefully I can get her on some deke'n birds here shortly!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

my girlfriend has the tristar viper and she love it


----------

